# Netflix has arrived on the Mini!



## cr33p (Jan 2, 2005)

Well, the wait is finally over, Netflix showed up on my Mini Saturday afternoon, I love it! The Netflix for kids is a great addition, I know this feature isn't exactly new, but new to Tivo owners. 

The app launches fast ,and is much more usable than on the Premiere, now I cant wait until my Roamio gets here, good bye premiere units!


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Try it with 1080P24 output? It will reboot when exiting Netflix. Although TiVo is supposed to have an update to fix it shortly.


----------



## cr33p (Jan 2, 2005)

aaronwt said:


> Try it with 1080P24 output?


I have read some people are experiencing issues with that setting, I haven't tested it myself, I will attempt this evening and report back.


----------



## NotNowChief (Mar 29, 2012)

aaronwt said:


> Try it with 1080P24 output? It will reboot when exiting Netflix. Although TiVo is supposed to have an update to fix it shortly.


I think you mean "Coming Soon".


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

NotNowChief said:


> I think you mean "Coming Soon".


Mid-September.


----------



## tivoboy (Jan 14, 2002)

Finally, and it's FAST too... much better experience than on the P4XL, or the Samsung TV they are connected too.


----------



## nmpitt (Jul 1, 2009)

Anyone else getting the V301 error on the Mini for Netflix? Any ideas on how to fix this?


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

Finally has Netflix.... wow.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I noticed if you press the info button while playing a Netflix title, you will get the bitrate info on the upper left. Plus it shows you when it's playing a SuperHD stream or a regular 1080P stream there also.


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

aaronwt said:


> I noticed if you press the info button while playing a Netflix title, you will get the bitrate info on the upper left. Plus it shows you when it's playing a SuperHD stream or a regular 1080P stream there also.


Good info!


----------



## Scooby Doo (Dec 18, 2002)

> Anyone else getting the V301 error on the Mini for Netflix? Any ideas on how to fix this?


I'm getting this too.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

A reboot usually fixes the 301 error


----------



## cr33p (Jan 2, 2005)

Tried 1080p 24fps also got a reboot. Let's hope for a speedy update!


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Dan203 said:


> A reboot usually fixes the 301 error


 Renewing DHCP or Thumbs Down, Thumbs Up, Play, Play to reset the HDUI can also fix the problem which can be less drastic alternatives.


----------



## Scooby Doo (Dec 18, 2002)

Netflix is now working on my Mini following a V301 error. Not sure if Tivo fixed this or it was something I did. In addition to a reset (which did not seem to help), I reset all devices at netflix.com and connected to the Tivo service from the Mini.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I've had no issues with Netflix the last couple of nights on my Minis. Of course 1080p24 output wasn't checked either.


----------



## RockinRay (Aug 25, 2004)

aaronwt said:


> I've had no issues with Netflix the last couple of nights on my Minis. Of course *1080p24* output wasn't checked either.


Sorry for the dumb question, but what is the "real" advantage of this over just stright 1080P???


----------



## Scooby Doo (Dec 18, 2002)

RockinRay said:


> Sorry for the dumb question, but what is the "real" advantage of this over just stright 1080P???


For most people there is no advantage because their TV is just going to convert to 60fps. Some 120Hz or 240Hz TVs can display 1080p24 natively and there may then be some advantage.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

RockinRay said:


> Sorry for the dumb question, but what is the "real" advantage of this over just stright 1080P???


Movies are shot at 24fps. The conversion to 60fps is not exact and can cause some stuttering. It's usually most noticeable in long panning shots. If you have a TV capable of displaying 24fps then it doesn't need the conversion and you'll see the movie exactly as the director intended.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

RockinRay said:


> Sorry for the dumb question, but what is the "real" advantage of this over just stright 1080P???


1080p24 is the only 1080P option for the TiVo Mini. There is no 1080P60 option like you have with the vast majority of other devices.


----------



## RockinRay (Aug 25, 2004)

Thanks for the replies guys!

I am using this on a Pioneer Pro-111 Elite which can do the 1080p24, so I might give this a shot to see how well it works. Maybe the wife will notice the difference???


----------



## Scooby Doo (Dec 18, 2002)

RockinRay said:


> Maybe the wife will notice the difference???


I'm impressed: my wife can't tell SD from HD


----------



## Scooby Doo (Dec 18, 2002)

aaronwt said:


> There is no 1080P60 option like you have with the vast majority of other devices.


There is no 1080p60 content available on the Mini, so what would be the point?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Scooby Doo said:


> There is no 1080p60 content available on the Mini, so what would be the point?


There is no 1080p60 content from most places. It's either 1080i30 or 1080p24.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Scooby Doo said:


> There is no 1080p60 content available on the Mini, so what would be the point?


Having a scaler in the device prevents the blink most TVs get when switching resolutions because everything is upscaled to 1080p60. And with adaptive streaming services like Netflix resolution switching is common, and can become very annoying, and having everything scaled to 1080p60 prevents that with very little noticeable quality loss.


----------



## Scooby Doo (Dec 18, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> Having a scaler in the device prevents the blink most TVs get when switching resolutions because everything is upscaled to 1080p60. And with adaptive streaming services like Netflix resolution switching is common, and can become very annoying, and having everything scaled to 1080p60 prevents that with very little noticeable quality loss.


I think what you are saying is that the scaler in a device is better than the scaler in a TV. This is probably true if the device is newer than the TV. But you can't for example scale 1080p24 to 1080p60 without doing the telecine thing because 60 isn't divisible by 24. So sometimes you really do need to output to the TV at the source resolution.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Scooby Doo said:


> I think what you are saying is that the scaler in a device is better than the scaler in a TV. This is probably true if the device is newer than the TV. But you can't for example scale 1080p24 to 1080p60 without doing the telecine thing because 60 isn't divisible by 24. So sometimes you really do need to output to the TV at the source resolution.


I'm not saying the quality is better, I'm saying the experience is better. Most TVs will blink or blank out for a second if the video resolution changes. Most devices with scalers can handle the transition seamlessly so it doesn't interrupt what you're watching. Quality wise the scaler in the TV is almost certainly better then what's in a $99 Mini.


----------

